# Of Rhun and its people



## Joe_Baggins (Jan 10, 2013)

Rhun has long interested me. Are there multiple kingdoms in it like their are in the east? Is everyone their evil or misguided? The elves there are "dark" and the men fought for Sauron but what about the dwarves? How big is it?

If anyone can supply me with any information they can find about Rhun it would be much appreciated.

P.S. A map would e really nice.

Thanks.


----------



## Joe_Baggins (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody? Please?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 14, 2013)

East...

Easterlings.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 15, 2013)

Wikipedia has an article on Rhun. From what I read, there's not much known about it, although there were lost elves there. Aragorn is said to have gone there, too, though what he did and saw there is unknown.


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 15, 2013)

'Rhûn' covered a great range of eastern lands. Out of those lands came Easterlings, known as Men of Rhûn, who belonged to many different cultures. All of those cultures, so far as is known, lived under the shadow of Morgoth and then Sauron.


Some of the eastern tribes made war against the western lands, and so their names, at least, were recorded in western histories. Most famous among these were The Wainriders, who made war against Gondor for nearly a century, and the Balchoth, who were defeated by Eorl at the Battle of the Field of Celebrant.


Even after the Fall of Sauron at the end of the Third Age, resistance still remained among the Men of Rhûn, and there are records of the soldiers of Gondor and Rohan travelling far into the east of Middle-earth to battle against their remaining enemies among the Easterlings. Also, during the Third Age, Rhûn was visited by three Wizards; Saruman, Alatar and Pallando, and though Saruman returned into the west, the two Blue Wizards remained there..


Don't know much else..


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 21, 2013)

I was reading HoME Vol. 1 last night, and came across this (Ch. X):


*The Awakening of Men
according to the later outline*

Here it is told at the beginning of the narrative that Melko's Úvanimor had escaped when the Gods broke the Fortress of the North, and were wandering in the forests; Fankil servant of Melko dwelt uncaptured in the world. (Fankil in another outline is called 'child of Melko'.)

Nuin 'Father of Speech', who went again and again to Murmenalda despite the warnings of Tû (which are here not specified), woke Ermon and Elmir, and taught them speech and many things else. Ermon and Elmir alone of Mankind saw the Sun arising in the West, and the seeds of Palúrien bursting forth into leaf and bud. The hosts of Men came forth as sleepy children, raising a dumb clamour at the Sun; they followed it westward when it returned, and were grievously afraid of the first Night. Nuin and Ermon and Elmir taught them speech.

Men grew in stature, and gathered knowledge of the Dark Elves, but Tû faded before the Sun and hid in the bottomless caverns. Men dwelt in the centre of the world and spread thence in all directions; and a very great age passed.

Fankil with the Dwarves and Goblins went among Men, and bred estrangement between them and the Elves; and many Men aided the Dwarves. The folk of Ermon alone stood by the fairies in the first war of Goblins and Elves (Goblins is here an emendation from Dwarves, and that from Men), which is called the War of Palisor. Nuin died at the hands of the Goblins through the treachery of Men. *Many kindreds of Men were driven to the eastern deserts and the southern forests, whence came dark and savage peoples. *

The hosts of Tareg the Ikorin marched North-west hearing a rumour of the Gnomes; and many of the lost kindreds joined him.


*The Awakening of Men
according to the earlier outlines*

...A servant of Melko named Fangli (Fankil) entered the world, and coming among Men perverted them, so that they fell treacherously upon the Ilkorins; there followed the Battle of Palisor, in which the people of Ermon fought beside Nuin. And the Men corrupted by Fangli fled away and became 'wild and savage tribes', worshipping Fangli and Melko.

...From this outline it is seen that the corruption of certain Men in the beginning of their days by the agency of Melko was a feature of the earliest phase of the mythology; but of all the story here sketched there is no more than a hint of suggestion, at most, in The Silmarillion (p. 141): '"A darkness lies behind us," Bëor said; "and we have turned our backs upon it, and we do not desire to return thither even in thought."'


----------



## Andreth (Jan 22, 2013)

Something more poignant about the Fall of Men is told in the Athrabeth, vol. X, but Christopher Tolkien preferred not to include these tales in the Silmarillion. It's quite an interesting text, however


----------

